# 34.5 Outlaw 2



## Oilfield1

****.....got to be heavy though.


----------



## JBYRD8

Wow. Yeah I have a feeling it will be one heavy tire!


Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
29.5 OL2 S/W
Snorkels
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #3
HMF Swamp XL W/ Snorkel


----------



## Polaris425

:bigeyes:


----------



## lilbigtonka

It is honestly getting a bit redunkulous with these tires nowadays stop with the tread and start building stronger drivetrain to handle the smallest 28 ol2 first


----------



## JeepXK

63lbs!!!!! from what I've heard


----------



## hursteric

I couldn't imagine putting them on a quad. Maybe a SXS but im with lilbigtonka. they should be building better drive trains. 30's are big enough in my opinion.


----------



## 01ssreda4

They look good though, and the machines can handle them as long as you don't push them too hard.


----------



## AJsRZR

I plan on putting them an 800 RZR with gear lift hubs. I'll post pictures once I get everything done.


----------



## wideawakejake

34.5?? Atv tire?? Oh yeah I did see those on a $25000 sxs. The white letters on the sidewalls said " compensating for lack of something else in inches". :flames:


----------



## NMKawierider

Yeah and just think about how much power it would take to get...and keep those puppies moving.


----------



## BuscoKawi750I4x4

*34.5??*

these tires sizes are getting stupid big and just making it hard for some to enjoy the trails with stock to moderate built atv or sxs that's my opinion. but for a light truck these would be great to have but atv or sxs, no you are gonna have to spend more in just upgrades and what was already stated drive trains just to spin them things. just my 2 cents


----------



## AJsRZR

Well I ordered a set from wild boar today. Should be here Friday. 

The rzr I'm building to put them on is far from being done. But it's getting there.


----------



## JCooper

I ran the 32.5OL2 before. And out of all the tires I tried they were my favorite. But I only rode on em 3 rides. The last ride I got stupid and broke both rear axles within 2 minutes then a front axle and with hondas stupid diff design I couldnt go anywhere. Within 4 rides of that after swapping tires rear diff started making noises then quit pulling. I can only imagine how the 34.5 can pull.

Sent from Coop's S5 on Tapacrapatalk


----------



## AJsRZR

That's awesome! I have heard good things about the 32.5's from others as well. Only thing I dont like about the 32.5's is the look. To much sidewall in my opinion. 

I'm hoping I have the drive train beefed up enough on this 800 to hold up. Should be an animal if it holds together.


----------



## Polaris425

Can't wait to see them 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## AJsRZR

Ups brought them today. They are massive! I haven't had a chance to weigh them yet, but they feel much lighter then the 62lbs everyone is calling them.


----------



## AJsRZR

Little comparison to the stock 25" maxxis tires that come on a 50" rzr. 

That is the rzr I'm building to put these on. Still a long ways to go.


----------



## DangerRanger13

good lord..i can't even imagine the cost of those.. I'm cheap i hated that i just spent 500 bucks on 4 28x12x14 mudlites and 300 bucks on 14in s212's..but they look bad *****


----------



## AJsRZR

I got them from wild boar. They were $283 a piece shipped. 

This whole build has been insanely expensive. But I have wanted to build something like this for a long time. I want it to be awesome. Eventually I will probably sell the whole thing. Building is most of the fun for me.


----------



## AJsRZR

According to my scale they weigh 60.4 lbs.


----------



## JCooper

32.5OL2 weighs 58lbs? Wondering how the float issue on a quad is with 34s on 16svs 32s on 14s

Sent from Coop's S5 on Tapacrapatalk


----------



## AJsRZR

There will be a lot more air in a 34.5 with 16's vs a 32.5 with 14's. Since there is still the same amount of sidewall height, but the circle itself is larger, the 34.5 will have a lot more volume. Unless its narrower by a large margin. 

I'm hoping I can do water wheelies easily in my 800.


----------



## AJsRZR

These things work incredible. Tested them out at river run this past Sunday. They make everything seem almost to easy.


----------

